# Nurburg ring video



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

CHECK THIS OUT !
Nurburgring in my Skyline GTR34 which was running 480hp,low boost is capable of over 600hp but I'm scared........ The passenger poor John form up North asked for a lap while under the influence of a few beers. He became to be fondly know as the "CLAW" as you will see that at time John or "Claw" is a little stressed at times. This was given away by the guttreal noises and involuntary lifting of his right arm in the shape of a claw. Listen out for his wails particuarly during the pass on the GT2. This is a sub 8 min car in 480hp mode. But due to many stoppages the lap time sufferd


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

That was awesome. Great driving.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Cheers. By the way poor john asked for a lap the night before.. He was unintoxicated on the day.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Making good progress there. Nice vid!


----------



## sc00byd00byd00 (Oct 2, 2005)

Good video that Andy, love the captions, very funny, good job too cos I couldn't understand a word of what your passenger was saying


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Overtaking on the right. Bad boy.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Depends.. overtaking on the right is quite normal in the UK I suppose? 

Marc


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Stachi said:


> Depends.. overtaking on the right is quite normal in the UK I suppose?
> 
> Marc


They ring police don't like it at all...


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

If the ring police were in that GT2 they would have done the right thing and moved over.. As the rules say anything comming up behind you on the track that was not there before is faster than you. And you shuold let it over take.. 

But your right i'm a bad boy


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Great vid.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> If the ring police were in that GT2 they would have done the right thing and moved over.. As the rules say anything comming up behind you on the track that was not there before is faster than you. And you should let it over take..
> 
> But your right i'm a bad boy and!


----------



## Gymbob (Mar 27, 2008)

Great vid Andy so when's the R35 one being made?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

nice vid:clap::clap:


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Cheers I'm camera shy myself but the car does the talking!


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Are you **** camera shy Andy!!! I see you've put more speechbubbles on that video, laughed my head off hearing poor Northern John rabbit on about " errr take it easy andy mate", you cruel b'stard, you'd only met him the night before and he's now scared for life, every now and often you'll see his hand start to float up,,..giving it the claw..


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I'd be proud of that driving 

Rob


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Aye;
"You're one quick kiddy are you Andy"
lol
Poor John.


----------



## chappers1964 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Andy have another look I've added loads more speech bubbles. Had to get that Northern dictionary out again. That's why its taken 6 months to get this video out there!


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Great vid


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

Damn fine driving, I think at one point you over took your own shadow


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

MR-ROADRUNNER, is this your car at the ring in June?










If it was, I wish I'd asked for a passenger lap now!


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> MR-ROADRUNNER said:
> 
> 
> > If the ring police were in that GT2 they would have done the right thing and moved over.. As the rules say anything comming up behind you on the track that was not there before is faster than you. And you should let it over take..
> ...


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Jags said:


> MR-ROADRUNNER, is this your car at the ring in June?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it was me.. May be next year should be going twice.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Loved the dialogue. Almost as good as the driving at times.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

*Nurburg video*

Thanks for watchin folks!!!



The more i watch it the more it makes me LOL..

All hale the CLAW.. 

And a happy new year..


----------



## Mic1000 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice Video


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

nice vid andy.

hopefully we will see you out there this year has been a while since we last saw you.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

I was hoping this year to have my GTR in a fit state for the ring but this year is going to be the year of the 'build'. Perhaps 2010 is looking more promising now, fingers crossed!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

great lap

esspecially looking at the time after all those stoppages and still under 9 mins. impressive.

not sure about the overtake on the right, not the best corner for it, but its done now. 

nice one :clap:

mook


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

yes, very nice video. I'm back in the United States, missing the times when a quick ferry ride was all that it took to enjoy that beautiful lap of tarmac....

post more


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

The GTR was made to eat porsches so had to over take some how.. But that was a last sec decision.. Not my normal judgment. So if your watching don't try this at home.. IF YOU GET CHANCE RATE THE VID ON YOUTUBE


----------



## Mic1000 (Jul 11, 2008)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> The GTR was made to eat porsches so had to over take some how.. But that was a last sec decision.. Not my normal judgment. So if your watching don't try this at home.. IF YOU GET CHANCE RATE THE VID ON YOUTUBE


I have add you to my Friendlist on Youtube and i have rate your Video 10+ opcorn:


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Top man. Cheers for the rating..There was a lot of effort that went into making that video.. Along with sweat balls oh! and fear.


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

top vid mate:thumbsup:

hard core


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

The views on youtybe are mounting up... Have to do it again next year.. Anyone booked dates for 09


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice vid & lovely R34!


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

*Nurburg dates*

Thanks for wachting. Any one out there planned any dates for nurburg yet..


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Great vid and superb driving!!!


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Any chance of a hot lap next time you go Andy?


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

*Hot lap*

Yes no problem you pay for the lap and i'll do the rest. Let you no the dates so far hope to be going end of may and then in july..
Have you been before?


----------



## chappers1964 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Caption update*

Andy, just to let you know I've translated some more of that northern slang on't video wiv new captions if ya wanna have a look. M


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

me and some mates are planning to go early june, from 4th til the 11th.

I doubt ill have the balls to race mine there yet but will one day!


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Should be giong the last weekend in may the friday 29th and return on the tuesday 2nd june.. As track open all day monday. Why do you fancy a hot lap? :thumbsup:


----------



## chappers1964 (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh yes looking forward to it. Taking the golf track car too. Should be a scream........
More vids I think. Hows about a lap at 600hp??????


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

Awesome :smokin:
Would love to see a lap at 600bhp too


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

chappers1964 said:


> Oh yes looking forward to it. Taking the golf track car too. Should be a scream........
> More vids I think. Hows about a lap at 600hp??????


Umm! not sure about 600bhp just yet.
Think I'd best learn the track and get somemore laps in this summer. Before i start out pacing myself to miuch.. 
But you never know..


----------



## chappers1964 (Dec 31, 2008)

I heard you were at oulton park on saturday in the newly purchased Mk2 golf track car. Was it any good?



Did you take your GTR's round too? If so any pictures.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes very good thanks the little golf did well putting some high powered cars to shame.. 

Took the R35 round for a couple of laps at oulton park two weeks ago and it was flying after got some heat in the tyres..........
But did'nt get chance to take it last saturday. Let you know when i'm there next.


----------



## chappers1964 (Dec 31, 2008)

Regarding track info- I'm told it takes around aleast 50 laps to no where you are going and at least a 100 to read the track I.e surfaces/ cambers etc.

How many laps did it take you to learn the circuit bends and blind crests. As in your video you say you've only done 30 laps.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

It does take around 30 to 40 laps to know where you are going around the nurburg 13 mile circuit..

It has taken me along with lots of laps on the PS2. about 30.. They say After a 100 laps you should be able to read the circuit cambers but i suppose that's down to the drivers ability.

But the old saying is there is no such thing a perfect lap.

http:// One at the ring


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Jackie Stewart says that he has never driven a perfect lap of the Nordschliefe.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

moleman said:


> Jackie Stewart says that he has never driven a perfect lap of the Nordschliefe.


Think that's where i've heard it before.. Think he also said it's the worlds most demanding curcuit. And nick named it the GREEN HELL!.:shy:


----------



## Polay (Sep 1, 2007)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> It does take around 30 to 40 laps to know where you are going around the nurburg 13 mile circuit..
> 
> It has taken me along with lots of laps on the PS2. about 30.. They say After a 100 laps you should be able to read the circuit cambers but i suppose that's down to the drivers ability.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Saw you at the ring... May weekend 30,31 & 1st june.
Saw you later at the garage in adenau, when we were putting our smashed S14 on the trailer!!
Nice vid...
Hope to meet you again some time.
Polay


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome vid. Thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## FanatiC (Feb 25, 2008)

As Bakes12 said, awesome video!


----------



## dennis waller (Sep 5, 2005)

im going this year, in august cant wait, gotta get a few bits done first, how long did it take you to get there???


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> The views on youtybe are mounting up... Have to do it again next year.. Anyone booked dates for 09


A few of us are going in August (21st - 24th), they'll be two GTR32's a GTR33
and my Supra, we may also go on Monday 27th 'on our way back' from Magny Cours! That will be in the R35 with the other GTR's though.


----------



## dennis waller (Sep 5, 2005)

im heading over for on the 19th as my mate has some family in gemany then going to the ring on the 22nd, gota get power fc fitted and mapped. my tein superstreets & edfc fitted and new discs and pads and then im good to go, havnt done much track work before so gonna be taking it fairly easy but certainly intend to enjoy myself


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

The Ring has nothing to do with "track work".

There's been few changes there recently. The new cc type tickets are now valid for two years, although laps you purchase are still only valid until Dec 31st. You can also use the new ticket in the cafe. The toilets under the cafe now cost €0.50!

They have been noise testing again, although we had no problem last month. They are getting strict with bonnet pins (flush aero catches are OK) and large after market spoilers. You may not be allowed on with either. If you're taking a few different people out on pax laps, DO NOT change pax at the barrier. If they suspect you of charging for laps, they'll ban you. 

Recently, they have given bans to some of the well known local companies, so they ain't gonna think twice about banning a Brit tourist.

The prob with these things is, it's very much "if the face fits". If you argue with them, they call the Police.


----------



## dennis waller (Sep 5, 2005)

ok thanks for the info moleman


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Travel time once landed depends on time of day and traffic. Around 4 hours give or take an hour from dunkerk to nurburg is the norm. 
Should be going over in august some time thats if i get my susension sorted in time.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Andy, you've been over this year haven't you?

You had any noise probs, etc?


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

moleman said:


> Andy, you've been over this year haven't you?
> 
> You had any noise probs, etc?


Yes i was there 29th may till 2 june. 

Mine has a full nismo system and is not loud at all. So never been checked. My friend in his white r34 is loud but did not get it checked.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

*New Video 31/05/09*

That's me 13 sec 
paddy 26sec in 
then me 3.46 just taken one r35 GTR and chasing the next r35 GTR while nursing a very damaged rear left shocker ( leaking and knocking like dead body with a hole in the head ) 

YouTube - Nurburgring Touristenfahrten 30-31 mei 2009 - Part 1


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nice one.

I've only found one track side vid of me there. Let it load and jump to 9'30. There's a few cars then me. Track side vids are not the most exciting thing. lol

Nürburgring Nordschleife on Vimeo


----------



## Mr Disklok (Aug 4, 2006)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> Yes i was there 29th may till 2 june.
> 
> Mine has a full nismo system and is not loud at all. So never been checked. My friend in his white r34 is loud but did not get it checked.


I'm sure I saw you and your mate mate in the White R34 waiting for the car wash a few miles from the ring? I was infront of you in the Bayside Blue R34. Are you the same guy?


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

moleman said:


> There's been few changes there recently. The new cc type tickets are now valid for two years, although laps you purchase are still only valid until Dec 31st. You can also use the new ticket in the cafe. The toilets under the cafe now cost €0.50!
> 
> They have been noise testing again, although we had no problem last month. They are getting strict with bonnet pins (flush aero catches are OK) and large after market spoilers. You may not be allowed on with either. If you're taking a few different people out on pax laps, DO NOT change pax at the barrier. If they suspect you of charging for laps, they'll ban you.
> 
> ...



Thats true, very, very sadly.
I really dislike what the 'Ring is going to become. A huge family wannabe disneyland, businesscenter rubbish and more and more enthusiasts-hating.
All that seems to matter is getting money, no metter whom from. uke:

Nice car, cool video, and some nice driving as well.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Mr Disklok said:


> I'm sure I saw you and your mate mate in the White R34 waiting for the car wash a few miles from the ring? I was infront of you in the Bayside Blue R34. Are you the same guy?


Yes that was me i'm that GUY!:thumbsup:

Not the blondie though with the long legs.:smokin:


----------



## Mr Disklok (Aug 4, 2006)

it was a warm weekend that unfortunately sapped a bit of my power but still enjoyed hounding the GT3's n CSL's. Was my first time and would recommend but it's not for the faint hearted on a busy session...bikes...porches....super cars...mini's...cateram's...MPV's...Vans all either up your arse or on your line, not to mention crashes over blinds crests!!! Will hopefully go again next year.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Mr Disklok said:


> it was a warm weekend that unfortunately sapped a bit of my power but still enjoyed hounding the GT3's n CSL's. Was my first time and would recommend but it's not for the faint hearted on a busy session...bikes...porches....super cars...mini's...cateram's...MPV's...Vans all either up your arse or on your line, not to mention crashes over blinds crests!!! Will hopefully go again next year.


That's the ring for you a bit hit and miss these last few years. With each year getting busier than the last.. They should have an hour for bikes and an hour for cars. Then even i'd take my bike out there again then.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

has Nurodisney opened yet?

Part of me wonders if it will actually make the track quieter, giving popele something else to do instead of constantly lapping.

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

It's delayed Mook.

Was supposed to all be up and running for the German GP, but it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> has Nurodisney opened yet?
> 
> Part of me wonders if it will actually make the track quieter, giving popele something else to do instead of constantly lapping.
> 
> mook


Think nurodisey will bring more people to the ring. And driving experience not being there main objective.. So at the risk of sounding unfair. When they go for a lap they will either crash or cause one buy getting all the lines wrong and getting in the way altogether..


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Jun 2, 2009)

bloody hell that was a quick lap 

nice vid


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes considering The stopages. And Not bad for my 34 lap.

This year i'm Up to 52 laps now and getting under 8mins. But no videos of that yet.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

*8.05 nurburg lap*

My R34 running low boost 440bhp 

This approx 8.05 min lap has a couple of seconds missing at the start due to the passenger not turning the camera on. The lap was done on a usual busy weekend at the ring. The camera was held the passengers( ADAM ) hand as it was his own
The shockers are on the way out but still a good lap ..Enjoy. YouTube - My Skyline R34 GTR @ the nurburgring 8.05 min lap


----------

